

Hayao Miyazaki Retiring - tartle
http://variety.com/2013/film/international/miyazaki-to-retire-1200595053/

======
Millennium
How many retirement announcements does this make now? At the very least it's
his second: he also announced it after Spirited Away. I'm pretty sure he's
announced his retirement at least one other time as well, though I forget
when.

